# Marijuana Passion CD



## sombro (Aug 29, 2006)

How's this for an idea? 

Everybody here submits their favourite tunes to blaze to, I'll find them all and create a cd that would represent the best smoking tunes to be had. Of course as our ears are more sensitive to the subtle nuances of music this could be the greatest album ever.

I could make it available to download on whichever p2p system is most popular (bit torrent, emule, limewire etc) and you could all pick it up at your leisure.

So please submit two suggestions (down to mid tempo please, no thrash metal or banging Belgian house) giving the track title,artist and album that it could be found on and i'll dig them out. Please also suggest which p2p system you prefer.

This is something I'm doing personally and the owners of the MP site are in no way responsible for my actions.

My two are 
Sunday Shining - Finley Quaye and 
Unfinished Sympathy- Massive Attack


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Aug 30, 2006)

Anything tool


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sizzla - We got it right here
Bob Marley - Sun is shining


----------



## Devilweed (Aug 31, 2006)

Pink Floyd - The Wall
Cream -  White Room 

Bitlord.


----------



## rasta (Aug 31, 2006)

cream,,,showing your age ,,devilweed


----------



## Tonto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Anything tool


 
Or Perfect Circle

I also like Darkness by Disturbed.... very soft song, it's great for when you have just taken your first hit of the day....


----------



## AZshwagg (Sep 2, 2006)

I would say "Stair way to heaven" and I know this super dumb but i know this mexican song entitle "jardinero"  which means gardener but in mexico it another word for pot grower.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 2, 2006)

Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb

Steve Miller's Fly like an Eagle



Oh yeah!

I use LimeWire.


----------



## oz703 (Sep 2, 2006)

Anything Pink Floyd. I really like, "Time" & "Learning to Fly". The system that I would prefer would be LimeWire.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 2, 2006)

widespread panic..."traveling light"


----------



## mastashake (Sep 2, 2006)

jefferson airplane  white rabbit

sublime   love is what I got


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 3, 2006)

Hell yeah, like on fear and loathing. Hmmmm you guys have damn good taste... how bout Crossfire by Stevie Ray


----------



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

right you types, where´s your sense of online community ??

bumping this thread back up, come on all you regulars and you newbies, this could be one of the best albums ever and I promise to roadtest it first when the crop comes in.

two tunes,album, artist and preferred p2p system.


now.............GO!


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

it's already been done. and there is such a thing as a copyright


----------



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks for your input, i´ll put you down for wille nelson.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

HAHAHAHA

I stick with my guns......song 11 (last song) on the first Perfect Circle CD (Mer De Noms)
That song is perfect for when you are first lighting up....
And follow it up with Metallica's 'The Thing that Should not be'


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2006)

Almost anything by the band Rush.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, Rush is great..... one of the best drummers around, definitely one of the most comprehensive drumming equipment setups ever.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6AaMEO9_xg

Bubbles (trailer park boys)
rocks out with Closer to the Heart


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 20, 2006)

rush - Passage to bangkok or starsailor - four to the floor


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

that brings goosebumps to me

 2112 forever


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

I also like 311 to smoke with....


----------



## DaddyMack (Sep 20, 2006)

Piano Sonata No. 14 (Beethoven)


----------



## hgih (Sep 21, 2006)

rhcp under the bridge


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2006)

hgih said:
			
		

> rhcp under the bridge


 
Agreed.  Anything by the Peppers!!!


----------



## HVHY (Feb 21, 2008)

Pat Benitar - Love is a battle field
GnR - Sweet Child o mine

and Bittorrent is the way to go its faster then most other forms of p2p


----------



## berserker (Feb 21, 2008)

SLAYER-Reign in Blood


----------



## DaddyMack (Feb 21, 2008)

Weed Song, Bone Thugs download


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, i'm older than alot on here, but ya'll are into the older stuff...sounding great.  i gotta go with cypress hill-hits from the bong.  and adam sandler-i'm f***in wasted.  i can see it now, a cd for when your smoking titled:  stoner's greatests memories, what were we just listening to??????????  lmao


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 21, 2008)

It would be difficult to make a cd with everyone's likes. I offered to create a pandora radio station using all the music in the coffee table forum, but no one has gotten back to me on making an Official MP Pandora Station. Are the mod's around?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 21, 2008)

i think it would be neat alot of different jams to blaze to im down for that


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 21, 2008)

Anything that has Carlos Santana Playing Guitar-LOL

Gb


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 21, 2008)

:rofl: i doubt that it will ever be, this thread is from "06" but id have to toss in some Rush a farewell to kings and Bob Marley one love and IMO the bit torrent would be best for the download.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Sunshine Daydream


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 21, 2008)

This iz an old azz thread  :hairpull:


but if someone wants to....id like to see a little

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufcN6l6Y4TU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HM4Q3NonTg

on that download.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 21, 2008)

Everybody knows this is nowhere - Neil young and Crazy horse

Scarlet Begonias - Grateful Dead


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 22, 2008)

The Joker- Steve Miller
I Got High- Afroman


----------

